# Some day my fish will come!!!



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunset on Christmas Bay


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Nice capture...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats pretty neat. Thanks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks very relaxing!


----------



## Aggie2000tx (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice picture


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Thank you!!*

Thanks for the comments. That was a fun shoot, it took about a dozen shots and 30 minutes in the water to get the one we wanted. :bluefish:


----------

